# Eyewear on the field



## smellycleats (Sep 11, 2017)

Does anyone know the rules for sunglasses and/or eye protection on the field? My player is very fair with light eyes and is having an issue with bloodshot eyes after games. Pediatrician says it's sunburn on the whites of her eyes. Not good long term as she can apparently develop problems with her eyes. What are the official rules for wearing eye protection for games and can anyone suggest a specific brand?


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Sep 11, 2017)

Sunglasses are fine on the field.


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 11, 2017)

As a referee, I only ask if the player will have difficulty keeping them on. If it is a very young player that isn't wearing any thing like 'froggies' (dating myself, probably) I tell them that if they don't find them right away go down like they are hurt so that nobody steps on them.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 11, 2017)

We spent the extra money for Oakleys. Light as a feather and I can rest easy knowing their strength for tolerating impacts. They have the transitional lenses so she can wear them day/night. Only time they've come off was in a few pretty hard impacts. She said they pushed against her face pretty hard..but I told her to imagine not wearing anything and taking that same leg or boot to the face. She's a GK.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2017)

My kid (now wears contacts) needed to wear glasses. We got her sports glasses/goggles from her eye doctor.   I don't think I'd trust anything off the shelf (even Oakleys). 
I see kids on the field with regular eyeglasses on and I think that is prettt dangerous.  Eyes are pretty important and hard to repair.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 12, 2017)

smellycleats said:


> Does anyone know the rules for sunglasses and/or eye protection on the field? My player is very fair with light eyes and is having an issue with bloodshot eyes after games. Pediatrician says it's sunburn on the whites of her eyes. Not good long term as she can apparently develop problems with her eyes. What are the official rules for wearing eye protection for games and can anyone suggest a specific brand?


Mine wore goggles up until about U13/14 when she went to contacts.  In one of her college games the other day a girl had shades on.  I don't think that it is a problem.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## Soccer Cat (Sep 12, 2017)

I have this same problem with light colored sensitive eyes.  I purchased "Rec Specs" from Walmart.  They are sunglasses rated for sports.  They are similar to goggles in that they have a strap to hold them on.  The areas that make contact with your skin are lined with rubber padding and the lenses are shatterproof.  They cost about $125 but well worth it in my opinion.  I have been wearing the same pair about 3 years now playing every week and they are holding up well.  The refs usually ask me to take them off but when I tell them they are Rec specs they are fine with it.  They are not Rx but are available that way.  They have several different styles to choose from.

A friend of mine's daughter (age 12) was having the same issues and got a pair of clear ones, since she didn't like tinted lenses but had trouble with the whites of her eyes getting sunburned.  She gave them to me cause her kiddo doesn't play anymore.  My daughter doesn't want them so if you are interested PM me and Ill give them to you ..Im in the San Diego area.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 12, 2017)

timbuck said:


> My kid (now wears contacts) needed to wear glasses. We got her sports glasses/goggles from her eye doctor.   I don't think I'd trust anything off the shelf (even Oakleys).
> I see kids on the field with regular eyeglasses on and I think that is prettt dangerous.  Eyes are pretty important and hard to repair.


I wouldn't put my kid on the pitch wearing regular glasses either. But I wouldn't consider Oakleys simply "off the shelf" either. They have the ANSI ratings and testing to back them up. I won't wear anything but Oakleys if I'm riding in the desert.  Same thing for my boys when they are riding. I've seen how  some brands of goggles fail after taking a rock to them from the rider ahead kicking dirt and rocks up. 
There's a reason so many Tier 1 Operators, regular military, and LE trust their eyesight to Oakley. Proven on the battlefield.  
But for casual wear I actually prefer my Spys.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2017)

Agreed. Oakleys are bomp proof. But I don't know if the come in kid sizes and have the right strap to keep them on and tight.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Sep 12, 2017)

Sport goggles are good with the strap on the back to hold them in place. The downside though is sometimes sweating causes the lenses to fog up.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 12, 2017)

Looks like there are lots of options.  Check this link:
https://www.sportrx.com/shopby/frames_for-child_only.html
I "think" that insurance covers them if you get them from an eye doctor (would have to check with your specific insurance.)
My 10 year old wore a pair similar to the Rec Specs Morpheus on the above link (hers were purple).  They were prescription and not tinted, but I'm sure you can get a non-prescription tinted lens in them.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 12, 2017)

My daughter wears the Oakley Youth Quarter Jacket. No strap. Doesn't need them. They stay on just fine. 90min GK training sessions will have her diving much more than any game. Like I said earlier they've only come off her face a few times and those were from some pretty hard collisions with forwards in the box. I've read online reviews of kids as young as 7yrs old wearing them.  To the OP-Find an optometrist that carries them and try them on. And we were able to use our insurance towards them. Paid a bit out of pocket but she's worth it.


----------



## outside! (Sep 12, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Looks like there are lots of options.  Check this link:
> https://www.sportrx.com/shopby/frames_for-child_only.html
> I "think" that insurance covers them if you get them from an eye doctor (would have to check with your specific insurance.)
> My 10 year old wore a pair similar to the Rec Specs Morpheus on the above link (hers were purple).  They were prescription and not tinted, but I'm sure you can get a non-prescription tinted lens in them.


The SportRx crew are good people. Something I did not know until I got my prescription sport glasses from them is that you don't have to pay sales tax on prescription eye wear if you pick them up, but you do with mail order. They are located on Santa Fe Street in San Diego.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 12, 2017)

No restrictions on tinted or non-tinted eyewear as long as they are safe to the player and other players.  I would recommend glasses that are made for sports.  When I referee I have a pair of Nike prescription distance only glasses with polycarbonate lenses and rubberized frame.  I took a hard kicked soccer ball to the side of the face that knocked the glasses off but they did not break, scratch the lenses or cut/scratch my face.  I know several referee's that use specific glasses to referee.  I also have a custom pair of Nike glasses that I wear for shooting and hunting.


----------



## smellycleats (Sep 12, 2017)

Surfref said:


> No restrictions on tinted or non-tinted eyewear as long as they are safe to the player and other players.  I would recommend glasses that are made for sports.  When I referee I have a pair of Nike prescription distance only glasses with polycarbonate lenses and rubberized frame.  I took a hard kicked soccer ball to the side of the face that knocked the glasses off but they did not break, scratch the lenses or cut/scratch my face.  I know several referee's that use specific glasses to referee.  I also have a custom pair of Nike glasses that I wear for shooting and hunting.


Thank you all so much for your suggestions. I really appreciate the time you took to respond to my question.


----------



## baldref (Sep 13, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Looks like there are lots of options.  Check this link:
> https://www.sportrx.com/shopby/frames_for-child_only.html
> I "think" that insurance covers them if you get them from an eye doctor (would have to check with your specific insurance.)
> My 10 year old wore a pair similar to the Rec Specs Morpheus on the above link (hers were purple).  They were prescription and not tinted, but I'm sure you can get a non-prescription tinted lens in them.


i've shopped at sport rx many times and have several pair of prescription goggles. expensive but worth the money to me


----------

